# need info on pc to tv



## dusty1980 (Nov 2, 2010)

hi i just bought a new laptop and wasnt thinking nothing about hooking it to tv to watch movies...its a toshiba satellite l455d=s5976 amd it only has usp plug ins and an 12 pin plug in...is there any wat to hook it to a new tv....thank you


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

The 12pin is a VGA connection. You can use this to connect to the TV. Get a VGA to component converter cable LIKE THIS and set the resolution on the laptop to one that the TV can accept. Then use the F? key (usually F8 but use the one thats right for your machine) to tell the laptop to send the video to an external monitor. Set the TV to the input you hooked the cables to and off you go.


----------

